
This is our responsibility - bortega
http://www.strategy-business.com/press/16635507/05410
======
bortega
Read this article over a year ago and I revisit it every couple of months to
remind me of why I stay up late researching the ideas in my head. Some look
good, some don't but at the end of the day, opportunity is around us all. Read
it, it's worth the time.

